# NHS Wales: anyone had second funded IVF cycle in Bristol?



## misskitten (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello Ladies, 

after waiting 2.5 years on waiting list we were referred from IVF Wales to BCRM Bristol for first NHS Wales funded cycle. At the time I was told that any subsequent treatment would be in Bristol. 

Sadly this cycle was negative and I would like to try again using second funded cycle and want to stay with BCRM. They have send my files back to Cardiff and said they have to wait for me to be referred back to Bristol.

There isn't any clear indication about whether IVF Wales are sending people to Bristol for their second funded cycle or if they are, how long the wait is going to be. 

Has anyone been referred back to BCRM for their second funded cycle?


----------

